

Show HN: A simple photo-text app TaaP - buraksarica
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/taap/id868640714?l=tr&ls=1&mt=8

======
buraksarica
Hi everybody. This is the first IOS app we've built (a friend and i). A simple
photo app to let users write text on the photo they selected. I know there are
lots of these type of apps, many of them are way too better. Our only
intention was trying to build a minimum viable product. Titles are not in
English but the photos do not need any explanation. (but we will add language
support, it's on the road.) All the constructive comments-suggestions, even
non constructive ones are welcome.

